# Belly Putters



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Do any of you guys use a belly putter? I was playing around with one at the shop the other day and I was really able to hold it online. I was thinking about trying one, but thought I would ask for a few opinions before I build one.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

A guy I work with tryed a demo one the other weekend and he loved it I'm pretty sure he was going to make the swap. I havent tryed one though I wouldn't mind giving one ago, you never know until you try it.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have one, but don't use it...yet. I putt well with it, but not noticeably well enough to make the switch. Perhaps someday if I ever start to have any back issues, or other putting woes that makes using a regular putter a tough row to hoe. I don't know the reason, but I see very few of these longer putters actually being used in my golf travels. 

I do have a putter that I took the head off a longer chest putter, and placed it on a 33" shaft. At 500 grams, that putter has some merit for me.

I have only one problem with the use longer handle putters, and that involves the rules. I don't think any club longer than the driver should be used for drop measurements. In fact, if I had my way, only the club the golfer intended to use for the shot at hand should be used.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Personally I don't use one, never will use one. I'm one of the traditionalists who feels that belly and broomstick putters should never have been allowed in the first place. My feeling is that you should never be allowed to make a stroke with any part of the club anchored to anything but your hands. A stroke should be made by freely swinging the club, not pivoting it around a fixed point. 

Since they are legal, there isn't much that can be done about it, but you will never see one in my bag. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I did try one for a few putts a week or so ago and I really didn't like it. I'm going to stick with a traditional style putter I think.


----------



## Up North (Jul 3, 2008)

my regular putter is 35 inches long and due to my pot belly...it is almost a belly putter as is.

I tried a belly putter a couple years ago, actually I'd consider it a chest putter as you anchored it to your chest with the left hand and "swung" (Luke & Bob will know what that means) it with your right. I didn't like it at all, couldn't keep anything on line. 

Buck


----------

